# Where can i buy ADA Amazonia?



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

does anyone here know where i can find ada amazonia for a low price? thank you in advance.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

You can find them at:

http://www.adgshop.com/Substrate_System_s/1.htm

or

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=12_21


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

There seems to be only the above two distributers in the US. Can't really say cheap but no other choice...


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, i kinda figure. i guess quality has a price. haha


----------

